# Updated Pictures



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, I haven't been out here in a long time so I thought I would update you on all my outdoor animals with a lot of pictures. Let me know if the pictures are too big.
I'll start with the horses.
Rain:

















Susie:

















Here is my pet duck, Rubber. She is the sweetest, friendliest pet:








http://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv19 ... ks2033.jpg

My three hens, not an updated pic though. Left to right: Cricket, Curry, and Cheeks.









My baby Barred Rock chick, Crunchy, not sure if it is a rooster or a hen.









And our German Shepherd Teddy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very .......very.. nice animals....love the horses...gorgeous...  :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH my goodness, those horses are beautiful, I really like Rain, he is just gorgeous. Do you compete with them or are they just to ride? WOW, I am looking for a horse for my DH, it has to be a big one and I tell you I would steal Rain if I could.

I love the duck.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks!
We just trail ride with them. I might show Rain next year in 4-H. Susie is broke to death; anyone can ride her. I ride her bareback too. Rain, she is good for me and not too many other people could ride her just because she is complex and she does get cocky. If you put a beginner on her she would take advantage of it. And she loves to goooo! I don't ever use any leg pressure on her when riding, I just use voice commands. But she is a good horse. They are both 14.3 hh. Not too big. But I like them smaller because big horses are just too much for me to handle right now. 
Here is a video of both of them running. They usually don't so it was cool to get this on video.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW you have some VERY beautiful property and horses there. 

I tell you those horses are very nice. I really hope you do 4H or something with them. I would hate to see horses that are that beautiful not used to their full potential.

Have you tried barrels with them? 

They are just so beautiful, both of them but wow Rain took my breath away.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

goregeous horses!

and a cute duck :greengrin:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually Susie used to be a barrel horse, which is amazing because she is lazy now.
thanks


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Beautiful animals! I can tell you take really good care of them.  

How old is your Barred Rock? Looks like it could be a hen, but it is hard to tell until they are 7-8 weeks old.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

The barred rock is about a month old. It seems to always want to peck my other chickens and duck. My duck is scared to death of it, but the chickens fight back. I thought for awhile it was a rooster but lately I haven't been sure. I hope it's a hen!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous horses!

Ducks make very good pets...and the eggs are awesome too!

I am going to agree with FRF...The barred rock looks like a hen.

And WOW has Teddy grown! I hope he is being a good boy.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Those are BEAUTIFUL horses!! :drool: :drool: :drool: 
I have 2 kind of pet ducks they aren't super tame but I like watching and talking to them, their names are sage and tarragon. tarragon is the female and looks exactly like your Rubber( cute name by the way)
Tarragon's eggs are the best I have ever  eaten.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Rubber is sooo sweet! Every morning when I take her out with me to clean the horse stalls, she runs outside and lays down flat because she knows I am going to pour water on her. She loves when I do that! I am pretty sure Rubber is a female. I look forward to her eggs. Right now we get like 3 eggs a day from the chickens. We get a green egg, a brown one, and a small white one. awesome!
Oh and yes Teddy is being good.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful animals! I love Teddy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for sharing the video ....they are beautiful......  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Teddy! We always have GSDs here on the farm! He is just ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## coldautumn (Jul 9, 2009)

those are gorgeous horses! though I am quite afraid of ducks and chickens...


----------

